# 2012 Bust A Buck Deer Lure!



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few More!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Some more!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

More proof to come soon!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

How about some video!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

This was our 2010 MN hunt opening morning within 4 hours we had 5 bucks on the ground!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

All PM's answered. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Pm's Answered!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

All PM's Answered!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Pm's answered!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

If anyone wants to buy some or be a dealer or Rep just let me know!


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

PM Replied! Thanks


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got a fresh batch if anyone needs some!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

New pics to come soon!! Make sure you guys post your pics!!! Its on this year. So far things are going awesome. All PM's answered and orders shipped!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

All Product Shipped!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a great Picture of Kendra Robbins!!! Her first Archery deer and its a Buck!!! Guess what?? She used Bust A Buck!! Congrats young lady and great picture!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

We are all geared up for the 2013 season! Soot me a pm or email if you would like to order. 
[email protected]


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

First Buck of 2013! Jai Utley of Stormin Norman Custom Calls shot this Kentucky giant with Bust A Buck. He is now a believer!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

All Pm's answered. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

MN doe down! Social Doe, Young Buck, and Earth Cover Scent Lotion help me bag this nice Slickhead!


----------

